# Acoustic terminology



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi guyz,
I'm pretty quiet on the acoustic side of GC but I'm pretty sure there's plenty of acoustic gurus around here!

I'm wondering what are the differents name of acoustic guitar body shape. I know some like jumbo but I'm a little bit confusing. 

Do you have any link with pics of all of them?
Would be really nice!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Ti-Ron, here are a couple of sites that will explain the different body sizes.

Acoustic Guitar Body Sizes

Martin Guitar > Guitars > Choosing > Size/Type

Brian


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link Brian!
Is less 0 means smaller body?
Like 00-14 is smaller than a 000-28?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

from the mentioned site;<title>Martin Guitar > Guitars > Features > Shapes/Sizes


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Is this what you were looking for
















Ship


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

great simple explanation.







this should be a sticky, mods.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting the question Ron,...I was always afraid to ask


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Oh,...and thanks to all for the replies!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are perfect examples Ship, thanks. I was looking all over for something like this.

Brian


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I do once in a while get something done right glad to help out guys and its good to learn about differnt size guitars and everything else, knowledge means your growing and it helps you determine what your next guitar purchase will be.Ship


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Am I too late to join the party...???...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope never to late Jimi always good to have as much info to help these guys and gals make their decisions as to whats next.ship


----------

